# Recommendations please...



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

I want to set up a steelhead/salmon rod for river fishing. Mostly from shore along the lower Au Sable but will take it other places. I have some thoughts in mind but want to hear from anyone. $200 total, rod, real and line, prefer spinning...what brand, size, action, speed, pound test....let me hear it please.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Steelhead are not line sensitive so I would just go with a Stren 8 lb line a 300 yard spool will run about $8. Since most steelhead will run 50 yards or less I would nor recommend a large or expensive reel. Most Shimano or Okuma reels in a 200 series will cost about $50 or less. A 9 foot or 9 1/2 foot light or medium action steelhead rod is my choice. An Okuma rod will cost about $60. For about $110 you will have lots of left over for hooks, beads, and other tackle.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Just about any fast action 6-10lb test rated rod in the 9' range will work. I like president reels or maybe a shamono revos. I wouldn't realy want a duel purpose steelhead/salmon rod as one wouldn't be ideal for the other. 
8lb test maxima and 6lb max for leader. Good start
Check north woods as they have decent rods for a good price. Learning water is far more important than gear.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

9.5 - 10 foot rod. I like a fast action rod rated for 6# - 10# line. I use old Zebco Cardinal 3 reels - they have the best drags you'll find on a reasonably priced spinning reel, but you have to buy them on Ebay because they haven't been made in 40 years. Maxima Ultragreen 10# mainline, with a good fluorocarbon leader @ 8#. #6 egg hook, and some pencil weights, and you are about set. I sometimes run 8# mainline, but really prefer 10#. You can bottom bounce, or float bobbers with that terminal tackle.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> old Zebco Cardinal 3 reels


Question, can you close the bail by hand with that reel? The couple that I have I just use for jigging since I can't close the bail by hand with mine, so I don't care for them running floats.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, you can close them by hand. You might have to move a small locking piece with a finger to manually close the bail, but that is easy to do. I really need to have someone clean my reels, and tune them. I have a couple I close the bail on by hand most of the time. Cardinal 4 reels are great for Salmon, but the 3's are perfect for Steelhead. And they last forever, unlike the crappy disposable reels everyone sells now.

I will admit that I prefer to use a pin for float fishing. I did it with spinning reels for decades, but pins are just better for that purpose. Whether you use a spinning reel, or pin for float fishing, get a good floating line. It makes a world of difference, in that you can easily mend your line on long drifts. If you float fish with a spinning reel, that just means having an extra spool with floating line. I've got that covered, too.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

I will take a look at them tonight while I'm on the river. 

I get tired of retrieving line with a center pin, I really do like a baitcaster or spinning reel for that! If I'm just doing 1 o'clock to 11 o'clock drifts I really like a spinning reel since I can do the whole drift with a closed bail and pick some line up. A person needs 1 of each to switch it up at times!


----------

